# Newbie



## isabellamor (Jan 27, 2020)

Trying to back in fitness, and I am hoping to learn from this community.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## REHH (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to the board plenty of information read up on over here


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HeavyMetalMadMan (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

